# Sticky  Online Redelivery Reporting Form Now Online - Enter Results Here



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

arktctr said:


> My CA said he would send me word when it is progressing but I understand he can't possibly watch this cars progress as obsessively as I want to.


Don't be so sure. Your CA might just compulsively run a DAR report every day so that he knows exactly where his ED customers' cars are at any given moment to the best of his ability and given present technology. He may also have buddies at the VDC who are Bimmerfest fans who actually sometimes perform special favors..


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

PA001 said:


> Where did you see the update of Finishing Touches? I think I was on the honor with you, but when I call the automated BMW status line, it tells me that the car is still in transit.
> 
> Now that I know the car is State side, I'm getting very anxious to pick it up.


My BMW on BMWUSA.com


----------



## arktctr (Aug 8, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> Don't be so sure. Your CA might just compulsively run a DAR report every day so that he knows exactly where his ED customers' cars are at any given moment to the best of his ability and given present technology. He may also have buddies at the VDC who are Bimmerfest fans who actually sometimes perform special favors..


Sounds like I should have gone with you for my ED!


----------



## expilot (Mar 20, 2013)

Here are my numbers:

BOOKED - BREMERHAVEN 26-05-2014 00:30:54

RECEIVED AT TERMINAL - BREMERHAVEN 27-05-2014 15:28:02

LOADED ON VESSEL - BREMERHAVEN 30-05-2014 07:15:46

DISCHARGED - BRUNSWICK, GA 18-06-2014 10:35:42

NOTIFIED BY CA 6/19 of available PC delivery dates of 7/14 - 7/25

SELECTED Friday 7/18 for Delivery

E-MAIL FROM PERFORMANCE CENTER 6/20 confirming 7/18 for delivery.

First available delivery date of 7/14 would be 3 days shy of 8 weeks from drop - off in Munich.

Actual delivery date of 7/18 will be 8 weeks + 1 day 

Got the flight to GSP booked plus all the hotels back to the West Coast.

We leave again for the next phase in just 25 days :beerchug:


----------



## PA001 (Mar 6, 2014)

expilot said:


> Here are my numbers:
> 
> BOOKED - BREMERHAVEN 26-05-2014 00:30:54
> 
> ...


How were you able to get a date before your car cleared customs?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

PA001 said:


> How were you able to get a date before your car cleared customs?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


How do you figure he did?


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Downtime + motivation = progress 

Thanks to Trinitony for some great suggestions about what we really want to learn from this data.

Some of the existing questions are now required:
Which city did you drop off your BMW?
When did your BMW get loaded onto the boat?
When did the boat arrive in port in the US?

And one more has been added to ask if you went via PCD in South Carolina.

If you've already taken the survey, few options:

1) Take it again and send me a note so I can cut the old entry
2) Send me a note with the missing info
3) Do nothing

I'm still contemplating how to get regular online updated data. Google is not very good at reporting on the customized data like "delivery date - drop off date" ...

And also trying to take the large number of entries we had from 2009 time and merge those into the current entries.

This time we build the clock that doesn't need so much winding.

Chris


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh,

almost forgot that I've put the old link pointer back to use:

http://www.sunshinelobby.com/bmwedsurvey

Will get you to the form now. If there's enough interest in this thing, I'll just go grab a domain name for it ... unless somebody already owns www.bmwedsurvey.com 

Chris


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Baby steps*

OK

Now have the contents from the prior survey imported to the "database" of results.

One request ... please, please check what you are submitting. Hard for the survey to detect that your delivery is before your pickup, etc. I end up scouring the data to find those and make a best guess at the mistake.

Meanwhile, there are no restrictions or suggested content in this version. This means it's wide open for ED from anywhere in the world ... even Canada :angel:

Total of 132 entries after the import. Only a dozen from modern times.

Chris


----------



## expilot (Mar 20, 2013)

PA001 said:


> How were you able to get a date before your car cleared customs?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


There was never an entry on the WW2 tracking that it had cleared customs. However, the status on My Account on BMWNA changed to "Finishing Touches" from "In Transit" which someone said means it has cleared customs and is in the VPC. 
All I know is it was discharged from the ship on the 18th and the next day, the 19th, I got an e-mail from my CA with my date choices, I chose my date, he relayed that to BMWNA, and the next day the 19th, my re-delivery date was confirmed by e-mail to me, from the Performance Center.
Maybe just a great CA (John Weltzien), or I am just living right


----------



## expilot (Mar 20, 2013)

gclabbe said:


> Downtime + motivation = progress
> 
> Thanks to Trinitony for some great suggestions about what we really want to learn from this data.
> 
> ...


Do you want us to wait until we actually take delivery before doing the survey? Or should we go ahead and do the survey once we have a PC delivery date?


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Up to you really. Better to have data while you're motivated to enter it


----------



## stp80 (Dec 17, 2013)

Here is my final info. I already entered it into the form

Welt delivery April 29th
Dropped off in Munich on May 05th 

Booked on the Toreador 
Liner release port hueneme, ca 16-06-2014 10:09:59 
delivered from port hueneme, ca 16-06-2014 07:30:00 1
customs release port hueneme, ca 16-06-2014 00:00:00 
discharged port hueneme, ca 11-06-2014 16:05:00 1
loaded on vessel bremerhaven 18-05-2014 15:09:38 1
received at terminal bremerhaven 16-05-2014 12:45:26 1
booked bremen 15-05-2014 11:35:28 1

Released from VPC on June 24th
Delivered to Dealership in Southern California on June 25th 

Total time 51days,faster than I expected which is nice! Somehow I survived the wait.


----------



## reddemon73 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is my updated infomation:

Car arrived at port in California on 6/6/14
Car at dealership on 6/24/14. Dealership is Steve Thomas BMW in California.

Thank you for collecting the data. It was very helpful


----------



## Nav435i (Mar 28, 2014)

*Vancouver Canada ED*

Hi!

I picked up my 435i rwd manual at The Welt on May 2nd.

May 12 Dropped it in Munich

May 20 Loaded on the Independence II

June 3 Arrived and discharged in Halifax
(Took appx 7 days to get MPPK n MPE installed at the port,
combined with railcar supply delays)

Arrived at the dealer June 27!


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

Picked up 435i in Munich on May 15th
Dropped off in Munich on May 27th
Arrived in GA port on June 15th
Released from VCD/Customs on June 30th
PCD delivery scheduled for July 17th


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

ED May 26th
Drop off in Munich May 30th
Arrived in Bremherhaven June 6th
Left Bremerhaven June 10th on the Freedom
Arrived Brunswick, GA June 28th
Left VPC in GA on July 1st
Enroute to Texas with delivery ???
CA said Saturday for sure. Maybe Friday if it arrives early.
Anxiously awaiting...


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Before I picked up my ED, I could go to mybmw and see car status. I came home, logged in, linked in my BMW financial services account and that information is no longer there. Is there someplace on the BMW website where i can track my car status? It seems obvious, but I can't find anything. What am I missing?


----------



## PA001 (Mar 6, 2014)

beware_phog said:


> Before I picked up my ED, I could go to mybmw and see car status. I came home, logged in, linked in my BMW financial services account and that information is no longer there. Is there someplace on the BMW website where i can track my car status? It seems obvious, but I can't find anything. What am I missing?


I am having the same problem. I haven't seen the tracking info since we went to Germany. Also, the tracking info on W&W only goes as far as "Discharged". It doesn't show that it cleared customs or anything else.

I called BMW and they said that it was in the VPC on the 18th and booked for transport to the PCD on the 23rd. It is being delivered to the PCD on the July 5th and we are picking it up from the PCD on July 14th.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

PA001 said:


> I am having the same problem. I haven't seen the tracking info since we went to Germany. Also, the tracking info on W&W only goes as far as "Discharged". It doesn't show that it cleared customs or anything else.
> 
> I called BMW and they said that it was in the VPC on the 18th and booked for transport to the PCD on the 23rd. It is being delivered to the PCD on the July 5th and we are picking it up from the PCD on July 14th.


OK. Thanks. I'm thinking there is an obvious link somewhere that I was blind too.


----------



## skywalker27617 (Jul 4, 2008)

As soon as you link your account to financial services you loose tracking of your car. BMW should put a disclaimer. Don't worry, calling and talking to ED agent is more accurate. My car was released from VDC and customs last week and the web site still shows in transit. I even got already an e-mail with pick up date from PCD.


----------



## penet05 (Mar 24, 2011)

435Texan said:


> ED May 26th
> Drop off in Munich May 30th
> Arrived in Bremherhaven June 6th
> Left Bremerhaven June 10th on the Freedom
> ...


Did you get your car?


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

*Summary sheet in place ... 313 entries now!*

My experience was that BMW was a little behind on updating the first few days, then pretty much gave up ... maybe it was BMW Financial as suggested.

Sort of why the survey got kicked off. I was curious how long it would normally take 

For answers, we now have a huge number of gathered entries imported from the manual survey that was being run. I also added an optional question for ship name since that seems to be a cool idea.

I've setup a first summary sheet that should keep updating itself in real time ... at least until we get around 1300 entries ... then I don't know what will happen if I have to do anything.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...-a2PdGVMVvUCz3_nvq88OeMTI/edit#gid=1525060789

I'm going to add some other charts in there as well, but my experience is that these charts do not update themselves in gDocs.

John, maybe you can pull that summary link to the front of the post???

Chris


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's Count & Average by State:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...-a2PdGVMVvUCz3_nvq88OeMTI/edit#gid=1802769074


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

It seems the SC days are skewed by PCD.


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

penet05 said:


> Did you get your car?


ED May 26th
Drop off in Munich May 30th
Arrived in Bremherhaven June 6th
Left Bremerhaven June 10th on the Freedom
Arrived Brunswick, GA June 28th
Left VPC in GA on July 1st
Picked up at dealer Saturday July 5th!

The final chapter in a great 1st ED experience! :thumbup:


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

gclabbe said:


> I've setup a first summary sheet that should keep updating itself in real time ... at least until we get around 1300 entries ... then I don't know what will happen if I have to do anything.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...-a2PdGVMVvUCz3_nvq88OeMTI/edit#gid=1525060789
> 
> ...


Nice job Chris! I like this format much better than the format of the 2009/10 survey. It's much easier to read.

Lots of good information. Should allow future analysts to slice it and dice it to show whatever is of interest at the time.

Would EDers mind if their name was linked to an entry? It would be easier for us (the "inputter") to tell if we made an error in entering our information - because if there were an error it would be difficult to be sure that you are looking at your particular entry.


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

No objection to my name being linked--looks like I am line #7 on the chart..dropoff Frankfurt 5/5.


----------



## 435Texan (Aug 14, 2013)

Trinitony said:


> Would EDers mind if their name was linked to an entry? It would be easier for us (the "inputter") to tell if we made an error in entering our information - because if there were an error it would be difficult to be sure that you are looking at your particular entry.


I'd have no issue with the use of our names being used. Thanks for the work!


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

OK.

I put in an optional field for Bimmerfest ID.

Unfortunately it will be on the far right of collected data ... that's just how Google rolls. Row P to be exact.

I'll try to input the userID information we have from the manual survey. The previous 09/10 survey did not collect userID.

With some extra time, I'll restart the whole survey so the columns match the order entry, but for now just have to live with it.

As it currently exists, sharing is for public viewing but not edit. I can change this to "public edit with link" ... then you could update. Otherwise, you will have to send me a request to add you as an editor or send me the required update information.

I'll make a specific sheet for SC w/wo PCD ... there are not many SC wo PCD, though.

Chris


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

OK

Not all PCD end up in SC

But given the combined data I had to make some assumptions for statehood of redelivery for those PCD's. Over time the data will fix itself.

For now, we have at least 7 records that are SC w/ blank for PCD

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...-a2PdGVMVvUCz3_nvq88OeMTI/edit#gid=1262706673

What other views of the data do you want to see? PM might be better so this thread doesn't get even more fractured


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

laxcars said:


> OK, so here's an interesting one - my car was apparently loaded at Bremerhaven on 18-06 (today), yet the ship it is sailing on departed Bremerhaven on 14-06. See below for each listing:
> 
> Track and Trace:
> 
> ...


Updated today:

DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 10-07-2014 16:42:00 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 18-06-2014 15:18:28 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 12-06-2014 11:43:53 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 04-06-2014 22:04:44 1


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

I was able to put my VIN in here to get updated tracking information:

https://offices.2wglobal.com/office...cean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage

This may be duplicate information or old news to some of you all.....


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Drop off - 5/12/2014 Nice
Loaded on ship Honor - 5/29/2014
Arrived at port Brunswick, GA - 6/17/2014 VPC next day
Delivered 7/11/2014 to Adrian at BMW South Atlanta



Drop off to delivery was more than 8 weeks!
Vehicle was at VPC for more than 3 weeks
Damage report shown to me by Adrian at BMW South Atlanta said scratches on a front fender so it took more than 3 weeks to fix scratches on a fender. No scratches were noted by anyone at drop off.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Gary J said:


> Drop off - 5/12/2014 Nice
> Loaded on ship Honor - 5/29/2014
> Arrived at port Brunswick, GA - 6/17/2014 VPC next day
> Delivered 7/11/2014 to Adrian at BMW South Atlanta
> ...


I hope I don't have any scratches.


----------



## penet05 (Mar 24, 2011)

I just put my data in. Although my CA told me that most likely they would get the car next Sunday, I took my chances and went to dealership this evening. Guess what... My car was there on the driveway. I guess they unloaded the truck today.

My timeline:
06/04 Drop off Munich
07/06 Brunswick
07/13 At dealer - Munich


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Another update... getting closer...


LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 14-07-2014 17:04:03 
DELIVERED FROM PORT HUENEME, CA 14-07-2014 10:55:00 1
CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 14-07-2014 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 10-07-2014 16:42:00 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 18-06-2014 15:18:28 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 12-06-2014 11:43:53 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 04-06-2014 22:04:44 1


----------



## sbalea (Mar 12, 2014)

My timeline:

LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 21-07-2014 14:46:02 
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 21-07-2014 00:00:00 
DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 17-07-2014 18:00:00 1
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 17-07-2014 17:00:00 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 30-06-2014 18:37:00 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 29-06-2014 16:15:33 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 24-06-2014 16:57:19 1

The dealer got the car yesterday evening (7/23), and I will pick it up tomorrow (7/25). 
The dealer is in Morristown, NJ


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

sbalea said:


> My timeline:
> 
> LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 21-07-2014 14:46:02
> CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 21-07-2014 00:00:00
> ...


Nice! My car seems to be lost considering ED Dept. told me it would be at the dealer earlier this week, yet it still hasn't gotten there. Now I am getting worried.

Enjoy your car back at home!

ETA: ED just said the trucking company put in a new estimated delivery date of today. Will see if that holds this time.


----------



## laxcars (Mar 19, 2014)

Redelivery successful!!! Will enter my information into the form tomorrow when I am back at my regular computer.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

DominikB said:


> No information there unfortunately on how to track NYK Line. Only W&W.


If the 800 number is not there it is somewhere in the Wiki. They have the latest info.


----------



## skierdoc (Feb 11, 2009)

DominikB said:


> I think my car is not on W&W (tracking the VIN shows no result and it's been 8 days now since dropping off) but on NYK Line. How do I track NYK Line, do I have to call them?
> 
> (dropped off in Amsterdam, destination is west coast/San Francisco)


Patience... It took 18 days for mine to show up on the W&W tracking site. Although the drop off point (Zurich) told he that the car was at the port 7 days after I dropped it off, it took another 11 for it to appear on the W&W website. It was 19 days from dropoff to leaving Bremmerhaven.

Dropped off in Zurich on 8/8
Loaded onto ship 8/20
Just arrived in Brunswick within the last hour.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

DominikB said:


> I think my car is not on W&W (tracking the VIN shows no result and it's been 8 days now since dropping off) but on NYK Line. How do I track NYK Line, do I have to call them?
> 
> (dropped off in Amsterdam, destination is west coast/San Francisco)


As *skierdoc* said, it is likely to take a couple of weeks before you will get the news of which ship will carry your car from Bremerhaven to Port Hueneme. Both WW and NYK serve this route.

NYK line is not as informative as the WW line. But EDers have been able to get enough info out of NYK to establish that their car is on one of their ships - or perhaps they got the facts from their car's drop-off point. You might look at these threads and contact one or more of the contributors to find out how they discovered which ship their car was on. Most will not mind if you send them a PM and most will be happy to share their knowledge.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=790049

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=792036

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=792662


----------



## KidneyKidney (Apr 30, 2014)

*A new record??!?*

Dropped at LoginOut in Munich on the evening of July 31st

Then onto the Torrens for the Whistle-Stop Tour:
_________________________Arrive _____Depart
BREMERHAVEN GERMANY... 08/08/2014 09/08/2014 
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM ........10/08/2014 11/08/2014 
SOUTHAMPTON UK .......... 12/08/2014 12/08/2014 
BALTIMORE, MD U.S.A. ..... 21/08/2014 21/08/2014 
PANAMA CANAL PANAMA ....27/08/2014 27/08/2014 
PORT HUENEME, CA U.S.A. .05/09/2014

VPC .................................08/09/2014 12/09/2014
Dealer ............................. 15/09/2014
Garage ............................ 15/09/2014

45 days from drop-off to driveway in the Bay Area, CA.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

KidneyKidney said:


> Dropped at LoginOut in Munich on the evening of July 31st
> 
> Then onto the Torrens for the Whistle-Stop Tour:
> _________________________Arrive _____Depart
> ...


That's pretty incredible for a west coast re-delivery! The stars must have been aligned  I'm at 54 days so far from Paris drop off to South Florida re-delivery... Waiting... Waiting... Waiting :eeps:

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## DominikB (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, W&W now shows the car...

What does "booked" mean? Only 4 days from dropoff in Amsterdam to "booked" state in Bremerhaven.

Dropped off in Amsterdam_______Amsterdam______05-09-2014
BOOKED_____________________BREMERHAVEN____09-09-2014 21:53:55
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL________BREMERHAVEN____16-09-2014 20:45:55


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

DominikB said:


> Ok, W&W now shows the car...
> 
> What does "booked" mean? Only 4 days from dropoff in Amsterdam to "booked" state in Bremerhaven.
> 
> ...


It should mean that your car has been assigned to a ship but not necessarily actually be on a ship. If you contact the Amsterdam drop-off you should be able to find out which ship. In fact I would expect WW to tell you which ship when you enter your VIN on their site.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

In case you have not been able to find which ship your car is on, here is my guess of the most likely WW ship based on your car's date of arrival in Bremerhaven 

Dep....BREMERHAVEN	.........Sep 19, 2014, 
Arr.....PORT HUENEME, CA...Oct 12, 2014 
Ship...ASIAN EMPEROR........Wallenius Wilhelmsen

Another WW ship, the Morning Cello, departs Bremerhaven on Oct 4 but, hopefully your car will not be on that one.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Picked up the car yesterday afternoon from Braman BMW in Palm Beach, John announcing the arrival as the truck pulled in and having the car spotless and ready for me a couple of hours later.

With the dates now submitted on the form and as outlined and updated on my August 27th post earlier in this thread...

*Total time from Paris drop off to Re-Delivery at dealership: 55 DAYS 11 HOURS 26 MINUTES AND 34 SECONDS... But who's counting now? :bigpimp:*


----------



## Greg Calvi (May 12, 2013)

My 435 was dropped off on Aug 13 in Munich. She was shipped out on the 29th. Hit NYC on Sept 11. Waiting for the call from my dealer. I WANT IT NOW!!!!!!


----------



## variable229 (Dec 28, 2003)

Trinitony said:


> In case you have not been able to find which ship your car is on, here is my guess of the most likely WW ship based on your car's date of arrival in Bremerhaven
> 
> Dep....BREMERHAVEN	.........Sep 19, 2014,
> Arr.....PORT HUENEME, CA...Oct 12, 2014
> ...


I did a European Delivery, dropped my car off in Nice France. My car arrived at Bremerhaven on 16th and I am on the ASIAN EMPEROR myself. You can track the ship via "www.marinetraffic.com" and put in the ship name.


----------



## Mohanp (Jun 26, 2010)

I dropped my M4 in Munich on Aug 07; got to Bremerhaven on Aug 16; left in Toledo on Aug 21; Arrived at Brunswick GA on Sep 08; re delivered in Tampa FL on Sep 19. 








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Greg Calvi (May 12, 2013)

Midnight Blue 435i Msport

Dropped off in Munich on 08-13-14.
DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 11-09-2014 08:03:00	
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 27-08-2014 13:30:00	
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 25-08-2014 12:17:45	
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 15-08-2014 15:44:10 

Arrived at Sewickley BMW on 9-30-14
Picked up from dealer on 10-1-14

They replaced my curb rash wheels. My son promptly christened Mennagio (wife named her) on
his first drive by getting curb rash doing a U turn in front of my house. D'oh!


----------



## jcsummerville (Aug 6, 2014)

Dropped my 328 in Zurich on 9/2. Arrived in NJ on 10/8. Not due to be shipped to the dealer until 10/24! No one can tell me why the damn thing has to be at the port for over 2 weeks. I am getting really tired of waiting and starting to feel negative about BMW.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

jcsummerville said:


> Dropped my 328 in Zurich on 9/2. Arrived in NJ on 10/8. Not due to be shipped to the dealer until 10/24! No one can tell me why the damn thing has to be at the port for over 2 weeks. I am getting really tired of waiting and starting to feel negative about BMW.


Read some of this thread to see why 2 weeks is not unusual.


----------



## Greg Calvi (May 12, 2013)

Don't forget that BMW tells you up front that redelivery will take 8 weeks. I so understand the impatience for your new car. Ours took 47 days, which was right on the button for the avg wait in PA.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

One interesting part of this project is the ability to dig into some specific prior behaviors ... I added a couple of new sheets to the analysis that show total delivery time based on drop off city, and stages of time based on destination State ... oh, and Chicago and Northern, CA are not states, so did some basic corrections to the data set 

For NJ, seems like there were a bunch of 1 - 2 day VPC entries. Then suddenly the last few have been 2 weeks+. Possibly something has changed in their processing?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...-a2PdGVMVvUCz3_nvq88OeMTI/edit#gid=1756134375

Chris


----------



## dwlink (May 27, 2007)

Sooo I think I may have set the new ED record for clearing customs...

Based on the information below it looks like my car was off the boat at 1 PM eastern on Oct 27th.

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 27-10-2014 13:30:00 1
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 27-10-2014 13:00:00 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 14-10-2014 14:35:05 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 12-10-2014 16:03:28 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 07-10-2014 22:46:49 1

I went to check the status of my car on bmwusa this evening at 11 PM central and my status is "Finishing Touches".

To the best of my knowledge, this means it has cleared customs and is now in the VPC. Given the extra delay on bmwusa, I'm curious if my car happened to make it through customs in less than 24 hours?


----------



## iNeoxs (Feb 10, 2009)

Dropped Off - Frankfurt: 9-15-2014
Booked - Bremerhaven: 9-25-2014
Received at Terminal - Bremerhaven: 10-3-2014
Loaded on Vessel - Bremerhaven: 10-6-2014
Discharged New York: 10-18-2014
Delivered From - New York: 10-18-2014
Customs Release - New York: 10-21-2014
Liner Release - New York: 10-21-2014
Ship to Dealer - New York: 11-4-2014
Pickup at Dealer - Illinois: 11-10-2014

Almost 8 weeks wait. I had both right wheels scratched during EU trip so it might have taken 2 weeks or so to get the wheels replaced.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Dropped off Oct 5th 2014 - Munich 

Booked 10/8/14
Received at terminal Bremerhaven 10/12
Loaded on vessel 10/13 (Don Juan)
Vessel departed port 10/14
Discharged New York 11/1
Customs and liner release NY 11/3
Entered and completed VPC 11/5
PCD re delivery dec 2nd.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

I've seen a few posts with dates in them now ... hopefully these are also getting into the survey?


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Entered in my results. Car was on the Yu Heng Xian Feng, an NYK ship, so tracking was not as easy as the WW ships. To the best of my knowledge, from drop-off to the car being at the dealer was 47 days (Amsterdam to Santa Barbara, CA via Port Hueneme). I had no damage sustained in Europe, and no damage en route to my knowledge. Picking the car up tomorrow morning.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Just entered mine. Picked her up today.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

My results are in. Forty days from drop-off in Munich to re-delivery in Fayetteville, NC. LOVING IT.


----------



## MarkoM3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ship TOPEKA WWL
01/17/2015 drop off at LogIn out
01/24/2015 ship left Bremerhaven
02/17/2015 expected arrival at Port Hueneme
02/20/2015 06:58 actual arrival at Port Hueneme
02/20/2015 15:35 Discharged at Port Hueneme
02/23/2015 US Customs Inspection and Release
02/23/2015 13:20 Liner Release 
02/24/2015 08:00 DELIVERED FROM PORT HUENEME
02/27/2015 released to trucking company ( getting close  )
02/28/2015 18:00 car arrived at dealer
03/01/2015 15:30 CAR PICKED UP AND JOURNEY IS OVER 
Now, lets enjoy that beauty


----------



## ssiedler (Oct 19, 2006)

Delivery of 2015 535i xDrive at BMW Welt on Dec 17, 2014 at 2:45 PM.

Vessel: TOSCANA
Voyage Number: CA503-TOC

*Dropped Off - Munich: 12-23-2014*
Booked - Bremen: 01-12-2015
Received at Terminal - Bremerhaven: 01-13-2015
Loaded on Vessel - Bremerhaven: 01-14-2015
Discharged - New York: 01-31-2015
Delivered From - New York: 02-01-2015
Customs Release - New York: 02-02-2015
Liner Release - New York: 02-02-2015
Ship to Dealer - New York: 02-06-2015
*Pickup at Dealer - Virginia: 02-11-15*


----------



## sbono13 (Jul 27, 2004)

Hurray! My 428i GC just arrived at Port Hueneme this morning aboard the Tirranna. How do I track when it gets to VPC and when it leaves? 

Delivery at Welt 9-2-2015
Drop off in Vienna 19-2-2015
BOOKED	BREMERHAVEN	02-03-2015 14:30:04	1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL	BREMERHAVEN	05-03-2015 11
LOADED ON VESSEL	BREMERHAVEN	06-03-2015 19:42:11
Arrived PORT HUENEME, CA 31-3-15


----------



## sbono13 (Jul 27, 2004)

Oops, duplicate


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

sbono13 said:


> How do I track when it gets to VPC and when it leaves?


Your two best bets are:
1) Your CA
2) BMW Customer Relations and Services Department at 1-800-831-1117, which is available Monday through Friday from 9:00 A.M. to 9:00 P.M., ET.


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

sbono13 said:


> Hurray! My 428i GC just arrived at Port Hueneme this morning aboard the Tirranna. How do I track when it gets to VPC and when it leaves?
> 
> Delivery at Welt 9-2-2015
> Drop off in Vienna 19-2-2015
> ...


Looks like we were on the same boat. I dropped off in Munich on the 2nd of March. Crossing my fingers we get through Customs and VPC quickly.


----------



## psuwcc112 (Oct 18, 2005)

bmrfam said:


> Looks like we were on the same boat. I dropped off in Munich on the 2nd of March. Crossing my fingers we get through Customs and VPC quickly.


I was on Tirranna too. Looks like still stuck in custom. I know some non ED car has already clear custom and on the way to VPC.

Status Details

DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 31-03-2015 13:35:00	
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 06-03-2015 19:42:11	
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 05-03-2015 19:44:40	
BOOKED BREMEN 05-03-2015 10:17:52 1


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

psuwcc112 said:


> I was on Tirranna too. Looks like still stuck in custom. I know some non ED car has already clear custom and on the way to VPC.
> 
> Status Details
> 
> ...


From what I know, I would not worry about a delay yet. Customs and USDA inspection on ED takes up to 48 hours even for normal instances. Every car is visually inspected for ED at he port. That is where the find out if you still have the first aid kit and such in the car. Issues can cause delays beyond that. Non-ED cars are pre-cleared on the water without visual inspection so they can be faster.


----------



## MSY-MSP (Aug 14, 2009)

bmrfam said:


> From what I know, I would not worry about a delay yet. Customs and USDA inspection on ED takes up to 48 hours even for normal instances. Every car is visually inspected for ED at he port. That is where the find out if you still have the first aid kit and such in the car. Issues can cause delays beyond that. Non-ED cars are pre-cleared on the water without visual inspection so they can be faster.


Apparently they are preclearing ED cars as well on the boat now. My Customs release is 2 days before the Manon even got to the port.

Here is my stats

DELIVERED FROM PORT HUENEME, CA 09-03-2015 07:15:00 1
DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 07-03-2015 18:05:00 1
LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 04-03-2015 16:35:46 
CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 04-03-2015 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 08-02-2015 14:58:06 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 06-02-2015 16:38:58 1
BOOKED BREMEN 05-02-2015 12:35:53 1

Drop Off Munich on January 29, 2015 
Redelivery March 27, 2015 (8 weeks total)


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

MSY-MSP said:


> Apparently they are preclearing ED cars as well on the boat now. My Customs release is 2 days before the Manon even got to the port.
> 
> Here is my stats
> 
> ...


That is surprising but good news. You must have really cleaned your car good! Did you see the customs status pop in even before the vessel arrived or just after the fact?


----------



## sbono13 (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice to see others in the same boat, literally! The WW website shows my car discharged on 3/31 at 1:35PM, but no indication of customs clearance (is that where it would show up?). Tick tock...

Status Details	
Status Status Location Date 
(DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS) Status Quantity

DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 31-03-2015 13:35:00 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 06-03-2015 19:42:11 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 05-03-2015 11:17:00 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 02-03-2015 14:30:04 1


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

sbono13 said:


> Nice to see others in the same boat, literally! The WW website shows my car discharged on 3/31 at 1:35PM, but no indication of customs clearance (is that where it would show up?). Tick tock...
> 
> Status Details
> Status Status Location Date
> ...


I think a few of us are the same:

DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 31-03-2015 13:35:00 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 06-03-2015 19:42:11 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 05-03-2015 19:44:27 1
BOOKED BREMEN 05-03-2015 10:19:05 1

It could also be a system data delay as mine did not even show Discharged in the system until this morning.


----------



## psuwcc112 (Oct 18, 2005)

bmrfam said:


> I think a few of us are the same:
> 
> DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 31-03-2015 13:35:00 1
> LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 06-03-2015 19:42:11 1
> ...


Yes, my status also did not show up until this morning as well..


----------



## MSY-MSP (Aug 14, 2009)

bmrfam said:


> That is surprising but good news. You must have really cleaned your car good! Did you see the customs status pop in even before the vessel arrived or just after the fact?


I didn't even wash the car. Would have been pointless to wash it. It was snowing when I dropped it off, but the car was relatively clean. Log-In may have sprayed it at some point because of the weather, but i doubt it.

I cannot remember the exact moment the status popped up on the tracking site as custom release, but i think it was right before it docked in PH. I know that it did take it a couple days from arrival to get to VPC. But the other thing was that Manon stayed in port a lot longer than it was supposed to. Something like 3 extra days if i remember right. So there may have been a loading offloading issue with the cars. From what i know of the dates that are shown is that Discharge date is the day the car was offloaded from the vessel and the deliver date is the date BMW actually took the car out of the holding gate and over to the VPC. So my car sat two days on the boat waiting to get off and then waited the weekend for someone from BMW to come get it.


----------



## psuwcc112 (Oct 18, 2005)

Woohoo!! Looks like finally clear custom on Tirranna's ED cars!

LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 03-04-2015 09:39:22 
CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 03-04-2015 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 31-03-2015 13:35:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 06-03-2015 19:42:11 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 05-03-2015 19:44:40 
BOOKED BREMEN 05-03-2015 10:17:52


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

psuwcc112 said:


> Woohoo!! Looks like finally clear custom on Tirranna's ED cars!
> 
> LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 03-04-2015 09:39:22
> CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 03-04-2015 00:00:00
> ...


You beat me by 14 seconds releasing from the liner. Obviously some batch document processing going on here.

LINER RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 03-04-2015 09:39:36 
CUSTOMS RELEASE PORT HUENEME, CA 03-04-2015 00:00:00 
DISCHARGED PORT HUENEME, CA 31-03-2015 13:35:00 1
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 06-03-2015 19:42:11 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 05-03-2015 19:44:27 1
BOOKED BREMEN 05-03-2015 10:19:05 1


----------



## psuwcc112 (Oct 18, 2005)

bmrfam said:


> I am hoping this detail helps someone behind us.
> 
> For those of you that have cleared the VPC, did your storage locations progress from the original VG1X99? Mine has gone from VG1X99 to VP1X99 to VB1X99. Just curious if those designators mean anything and if everyone follows the same sequence or if it is less structured than that.


I will share my result once i get a update from my CA tomorrow.


----------



## psuwcc112 (Oct 18, 2005)

bmrfam said:


> I am hoping this detail helps someone behind us.
> 
> For those of you that have cleared the VPC, did your storage locations progress from the original VG1X99? Mine has gone from VG1X99 to VP1X99 to VB1X99. Just curious if those designators mean anything and if everyone follows the same sequence or if it is less structured than that.


I just got the detail status from my CA. My storage status also changed from VGX99 to VD9Z99 to VP1X99 to VM1X99. And looks like my expected dealer delivery date has been updated to one day earlier to 4/10 .


----------



## psuwcc112 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just got an email from my CA that my car just arrived at the dealership. I hope everyone receive theirs soon.


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks like I need extra work due to my model or some other reason. Still showing in the VPC but my delivery date of tomorrow hadn't changed yet either so we will see.


----------



## sbono13 (Jul 27, 2004)

psuwcc112 said:


> Just got an email from my CA that my car just arrived at the dealership. I hope everyone receive theirs soon.


BMW customer relations said this afternoon that my car had been released to trucking but was still at VPC (not yet shipped yet). They still had a 4/11 date for dealer delivery though.

It looks like your car were put on an earlier truck, oddly. Good for you!

Edit: I called this morning (4/10) and the car had shipped from VPC on a 5AM truck-- dealer delivery now showing 4/12 (1 day delay from yesterday's estimate). So it spent 4 days at VPC.


----------



## joemg (Mar 13, 2012)

Dropped my car off in Amsterdam on 2/28/2015 
Arrived at Dealership in Peabody MA on 4/9/2015
Will pick up on Monday


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I keep squinting at the marinetraffic site like I can see my car on the dock....:rofl::rofl:



Gotta get on the Torino.... :eeps:


----------



## psuwcc112 (Oct 18, 2005)

Just swing by my dealership this morning to check out the car. Hopefully pick up next week after full front Xpel clear bra wrap.


----------



## sbono13 (Jul 27, 2004)

I picked up my car at the dealer yesterday. I just entered my final statistics into the spreadsheet. 

Delivery in Munich: Feb 9, 2015
Drop-off in Vienna: Feb 19, 2015
Left Bremerhaven aboard the Tirranna (WW): March 7, 2015
Arrived in port in Los Angeles: March 31, 2015
Delivered to VPC: April 6, 2015
Delivered from VPC: April 10, 2015
Delivered to dealer (Pleasanton in Northern California): April 11, 2015

51 days from Vienna drop-off to dealer. Thanks everyone for putting up with my nervous waiting! I'm satisfied now!


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

sbono13 said:


> 51 days from Vienna drop-off to dealer.


That's really impressive. It took my car two weeks longer to get back to me from Vienna and I am in Ohio which is served by east coast ports!


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

I was set for a 39 day delivery to the West coast with a drop in Munich on the 2nd and set to deliver in LA last Friday. It looks like I have a two week wait for repairs. Not sure what the repairs are yet.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

bmrfam said:


> I was set for a 39 day delivery to the West coast with a drop in Munich on the 2nd and set to deliver in LA last Friday. It looks like I have a two week wait for repairs. Not sure what the repairs are yet.


39 day turnaround to the west coast halted by a 2 week repair.......... sounds like conspiracy to me


----------



## psuwcc112 (Oct 18, 2005)

Delivery in Munich: Feb 28, 2015
Drop-off in Munich: March 2nd, 2015
Left Bremerhaven aboard the Tirranna (WW): March 7, 2015
Arrived in port in Los Angeles: March 31, 2015
Delivered to VPC: April 6, 2015
Delivered from VPC: April 8, 2015
Delivered to dealer (Concord in Northern California): April 9, 2015

Mine is 38 days from LogInOut to dealer, still havent pick it up yet though. Because having dealer install some other items..


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

psuwcc112 said:


> Delivery in Munich: Feb 28, 2015
> Drop-off in Munich: March 2nd, 2015
> Left Bremerhaven aboard the Tirranna (WW): March 7, 2015
> Arrived in port in Los Angeles: March 31, 2015
> ...


Yes, I followed your success with jealousy thinking I would have been in step with you. They are either waiting on a part of there was damage that requires fixing the individual paint is my guess.


----------



## psuwcc112 (Oct 18, 2005)

bmrfam said:


> Yes, I followed your success with jealousy thinking I would have been in step with you. They are either waiting on a part of there was damage that requires fixing the individual paint is my guess.


Were you able find out what the damage were?


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

psuwcc112 said:


> Were you able find out what the damage were?


Not yet. Hopefully the dealer can find out. They are less than 10 minutes from the VDC so he could always just wander by to see.


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

psuwcc112 said:


> Were you able find out what the damage were?


They had to repaint the boot lid. Must have been scratched during ED and I did not see it or it was damaged in transit. I have individual paint so I know the process takes longer to fix and blend. New target is Thursday delivery although it could be a bit earlier.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

So I see the original thread has all the information that needs to be inputted into a form. Can we access that data? It would be good to search by drop off city and delivery city so we can know what are the average times. It seems everyone is just entering the information into this thread.

all I have now is:

pick up at Welt: 28 March 2015
drop off Vienna: 2 April 2015
left Vienna: 7 April 2015
arrived Bremerhaven: 18 April 2015
depart Bremerhaven (scheduled as of now): 22 April

from here on it's is scheduled:
arrive NYC 6 May 2015

So my question (which would be good to search on a database) would be what is the average time from leaving the vessel and going through VPC to getting on a carrier to arrival at my dealership in Indianapolis. That would be really good information to know and also to help us plan a tentative time to pick up.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

It was in post 63
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8445917&postcount=63


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

That link to google document does not work.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Works for me. Just opened on my phone.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

hyperzulu said:


> Works for me. Just opened on my phone.


I mean the link on the link. To the Google document not to the thread


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll go ahead an post my info, don't want to jinx my redelivery day though! I'm close enough I think. Mine was on the California HWY, so I don't have exact customs and loading times.

Drop-off in Frankfurt: March 19th
Left Frankfurt: March 20th (I think)
Booked on California HWY: March 26th
Left Bremerhaven: April 1st
Arrived Brunswick: April 16th
Brunswick VPC: April 18th through April 22nd
Released to Carrier/Picked up: April 22nd/April 23rd
Delivery to Dallas: TBD est April 25th or April 27th.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

soledoc said:


> So my question (which would be good to search on a database) would be what is the average time from leaving the vessel and going through VPC to getting on a carrier to arrival at my dealership in Indianapolis. That would be really good information to know and also to help us plan a tentative time to pick up.


Back when I was tracking ED car re-deliveries there were only two people who bought their car through an Indiana dealership and reported the timing of the car's drop off and re-delivery. These two cars averaged 15 days to get from leaving the ship in Newark to re-delivery in Indiana. The cars took an average of 40 days to get from the drop-off point in Europe to pick up at their dealers. I did not track time in and out of customs and the VPC or the time waiting for a truck and riding it to its destination so I cannot tell you how long that took. Also, a sample of two may not be meaningful. It's time to interest your neighbors in doing ED so we can get a better data sample for Indiana!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Trinitony said:


> Back when I was tracking ED car re-deliveries there were only two people who bought their car through an Indiana dealership and reported the timing of the car's drop off and re-delivery. These two cars averaged 15 days to get from leaving the ship in Newark to re-delivery in Indiana.


Sometimes a car can be delayed for a few days waiting for a full load to that destination. The same sort of thing can happen to you in Germany after you drop off your car. Maybe it gets loaded on a ship in two days or maybe it takes eight days. That's how you can sometimes get 10 days or more difference in total transit time to the same destination but on different European Deliveries.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

Ninong said:


> Sometimes a car can be delayed for a few days waiting for a full load to that destination. The same sort of thing can happen to you in Germany after you drop off your car.


That is very true.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

Only one posting in the current database that shows Indiana ... not sure why it doesn't have both of the entries you mention

Days in Europe 4
Days drop off to delivery 49
Days boat to port 16
Days in VPC 7
Days VPC to Dealership 7
Days Dealer to Delivery 0

Chris


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

Finally picked mine up today. Almost set a record to the West coast but got stuck at the VPC for 22 days fixing a scratch on the trunk. Details in the sheet now.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

bmrfam said:


> at the VPC for 22 days fixing a scratch on the trunk.


That may be a record. I think half that is more common.


----------



## bmrfam (Oct 15, 2006)

Gary J said:


> That may be a record. I think half that is more common.


I agree. I was more irritated with that than the actual time it took for redelivery. I was expecting 8-10wks but when I knew it was sitting less than 100 miles from here for 3 weeks, it almost drove me nuts. After looking at it, I think they removed the entire lid and all components on it to do the paint job. There is not a single trace of an after build paint job other than one very hard to see area under the lip. I know my specific individual paint needs more time and QA but 3 weeks was trying my patience.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

sbono13 said:


> Once there, the WW will update the cargo status as it goes from "discharged" to "customs release" to "liner release" to "delivered," at which point you need to contact BMW for further updates.


Odd. Now as I type this I realize I've gone round the bend looking at this over and over again. I also realize it'll get here when it gets here. But...

Current status is "loaded on vessel" with the date it was loaded in Bremmerhaven.

BUT

In the body of the page, "Liner Release" with a time shortly after the boat docked in Bayonne, and "Customs release" which I can only hope is a sign that at least some sort of preclearance is given" are checked....

so where's my car?


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Track it on marine traffic app or website. Enter name of ship


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

soledoc said:


> Track it on marine traffic app or website. Enter name of ship


Ship's in port. I think the car was offloaded.... but what does "customs release" mean?


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 01-05-2015 17:30:00 1
LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 01-05-2015 14:58:26 
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 01-05-2015 13:00:00 1
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 01-05-2015 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 15-04-2015 21:29:12 1

In VPC 5/6
Out of VPC 5/7
to Dealer 5/8
Garaged 5/9


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Filled out the survey but my final tally is below too:

ED: April 14, 2015
Drop Off @ Munich: April 16
Loaded on California Highway (A K-Line ship): May 4
Arrival at Brunswick: May 20
Cleared customs, released to VPC: May 21
Cleared VPC, released to carrier: May 26 (day after Memorial Day)
Offered PDC date of June 17 on May 27.

Approx time drop off to Brunswick: 6 weeks
Approx time drop off to PDC: 9 weeks

By comparison my past two EDs took 5 weeks from drop off to my garage. (Regular re delivery, not PCD)


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Survey filled out.

Welt pick up - 4/16
Drop off - 4/23
Bremerhaven departure - 5/7 (Brasilia Highway)
Brunswick arrival - 5/22
Clear customs - 6/5
Exit VDC - 6/5
Dealer arrival - 6/9
Pick up - 6/10

One day shy of 7 weeks from drop-off to re-delivery.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

duplicate post


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Nice. I was to have a similar schedule (4/16 Munich, 4/21 Vienna drop) until my dealer screwed up the order and I cancelled. Planning on doing the trip next year--through a different dealer.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Welt pick up - 4/20
Drop off - 4/27 in Munich
Bremerhaven arrival - 4/30
Bremerhaven departure - 5/12 WW ship Torino
NY arrival - 5/30
Clear customs/VPC - 6/3
Dealer arrival - 6/5
Pick up - 6/10 (pick up date delayed by 48 hours because I had the Autobahnd applied to the car)


----------



## kyson (Feb 20, 2015)

*May/June M3 Delivery timeline*

Welt pick up - 4/30
Drop off - 5/7 in Frankfurt
Bremerhaven departure - 5/28 K Line - Galveston Highway
Brunswick arrival - 6/13
Pickup from VDC - 6/17
Dealer arrival - 6/19
Redelivery/Pickup - 6/20


----------



## MEBII (Jan 12, 2015)

First Test Drive of an M235i 11/26/2014
Contract Date 01/06/2015 
Finalized Order on 03/02/2015
Production Date 04/01/2015
Welt Delivery 04/20/2015
Drop Off Nice 04/28/2015
Loaded Bremerhaven 05/16/2015
Arrived in Port Hueneme, CA 06/10/2015
Off Loaded 06/11/2015
Cleared Customs 06/15/2015
VPC (Oxnard, CA) 06/16/2015
Arrived at Dealer (San Francisco Bay Area) 06/22/2015
Re-Delivery and in my garage 06/22/2015

Transit time from Drop off to re-delivery 7 weeks 6 days.


----------



## tke743 (Nov 27, 2005)

32 days from drop-off to delivery. GO BMW!!!


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

gclabbe said:


> Here's Count & Average by State:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...-a2PdGVMVvUCz3_nvq88OeMTI/edit#gid=1802769074


Google says file does not exist.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

My dates so far:

Dropped off in Zurich: 7/1/15
Left Zurich: 7/2/15
Reached Bremerhaven: ??


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Almost there, but close enough that I need to do something to kill the last 24 hours, so here goes...

ED: 5/26/2015
Dropoff in Munich: 6/6/2015
Arrive in Bremmerhaven: 6/12/2015
On the Torino!: 6/16/2015
Arrived in New York/New Jersey: 7/3/2015
Cleared Customs: 7/6/2015
Out of VPC: 7/10/2015
Released to Carrier: 7/10/2015
Delivered to Dealer: 7/10/2015
Pick up at Dealer: 7/11/2015*

*Hopefully! It needs a 1200 mile service if the VPC didn't do it and my CA is off today (the nerve!), so if not 7/11, then 7/13.


----------



## woron (Dec 13, 2011)

I have two more weeks to wait for PCD redelivery, but these are my dates so far:

05/18/2015 - Welt Delivery 
05/26/2015 - Frankfurt Drop Off 
06/05/2015 - Departed Bremerhaven on Brasilia Highway
06/19/2015 - Arrived in Brunswick, GA (Friday)
06/22/2015 - Cleared customs
06/22/2015 - Work Order at VDC - windshield chip, maybe something else
06/25/2015 - VDC work order finished
06/25/2015 - offered PCD date 07/24/2015

30 days!!! - waiting for the first available spot for delivery

07/24/2015 - scheduled redelivery at Performance Center, SC 

Overall, 30 days from drop off to release from VDC. And 8.5 weeks from drop off to PCD.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

8 weeks 1 day from Munich to North Scottsdale. Data submitted.


----------



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

Arrived Muc 06/11/15
PU Welt 06/16/15
Drop off CDG 06/23/15
Leave Paris (Taxi Strike and et al) 06/25/15
Arrive Dealer in NC 08/01/15


39 days from Drop off to delivery!!


----------



## travelguide380 (Aug 8, 2015)

Here is my updated infomation:

Car arrived at port in California on 6/6/14
Car at dealership on 6/24/14. Dealership is Steve Thomas BMW in California.

Thank you for collecting the data. It was very helpful


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

6/26/15 MUC - Loginout dropoff 
7/1/15 Booked Bremerhaven
7/9/15 Received at terminal Bremerhaven
7/10/15 Loaded on vessel Bremerhaven
8/4/15 Discharged Port Hueneme
8/6/15 Customs release Port Hueneme
8/6/15 Liner release Port Hueneme
8/7/15 Delivered from Port Hueneme
8/12/15 VIN appears in United Road's system
8/13/15 Delivered to dealer (Southern California)
8/14/15 Picked it up & drove it home.

Exactly 7 weeks... not too bad for West Coast.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Data submitted.

The Reader's Digest version -- from Frankfort drop-off until the first date offered for Performance Center re-delivery: 8 weeks, 3 days.


----------



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just received an update on my car from loginout in Munich
Dropped off on 11/11/15
Departure date from Bremerhaven on Brasilia Highway will be 11/18/15
Destination date is 12/03/15
Then the wait for a PCD slot begins.


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

brooski1 said:


> Just received an update on my car from loginout in Munich
> Dropped off on 11/11/15
> Departure date from Bremerhaven on Brasilia Highway will be 11/18/15
> Destination date is 12/03/15
> Then the wait for a PCD slot begins.


Did you email her for an update? Or did she just email you an update without your inquiry? I dropped mine off on 11/11/15 as well, so my car may be on the same ship as yours...


----------



## brooski1 (Aug 24, 2015)

pbjjj said:


> Did you email her for an update? Or did she just email you an update without your inquiry? I dropped mine off on 11/11/15 as well, so my car may be on the same ship as yours...


I did send her an email yesterday and she replied this morning. When I dropped off the car she gave me a business card and told me to send her an email and she'd provide an update.
I'm guessing our cars will be on the same ship. I can't imagine there are that many ships leaving out of Bremerhaven. One a week maybe?

The Brasilia Highway appears to be nearing the English Channel.

https://www.vesselfinder.com/?imo=9519119


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 5, 2002)

brooski1 said:


> I did send her an email yesterday and she replied this morning. When I dropped off the car she gave me a business card and told me to send her an email and she'd provide an update.
> I'm guessing our cars will be on the same ship. I can't imagine there are that many ships leaving out of Bremerhaven. One a week maybe?
> 
> The Brasilia Highway appears to be nearing the English Channel.
> ...


On the other forum in the F80 section they have people doing 2 week free trials of FleetMon to satellite track the vessels across the ocean. I did the free trial myself (you can cancel immediately and it will auto-expire. If you don't do this the cost is pretty steep for the actual subscription.)


----------



## cnicklo (Aug 24, 2015)

Drop off at LogInOut in Munich: 11/11/15
Departure Bremerhaven: 11/19/15 NYK Line Volans Leader
Arrival Port Hueneme: 12/16/15
Released for Delivery: 12/26/15 (Christmas Holiday likely resulted in longer turnover from US Customs to VPC)
Picked Up for Delivery: 12/28/15
Delivered BMW Santa Barbara: 12/29/15
Picked Up by Customer: 12/30/15


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Welt Pick up 8-27-15
Paris Drop pff 9-8-15
Port Hueneme 10-23-15
left Customs 10-28-15
left VPC 11-16-15 (waiting for parts)
Pick up 11-17-15

10 full weeks


----------



## contactjj (Jul 29, 2011)

*Drop off07/16 PCD 9/14*

From Drop-Off at Munich to ship departed BREMERHAVEN - 13 days
Ship travel to BRUNSWICK- 16 days
Earliest PCD Pick up date offered - 61 days since drop-off


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

LogInOut Dropoff 11-Nov-2015
Booked on AIDA 16-Nov-2015
Received at Terminal (Bremerhaven) 17-Nov-2015
Loaded on AIDA 18-Nov-2015
AIDA Departure 18-Nov-2015
AIDA Arrival at NYC, NY (Jersey City) 3-Dec-2015
Customs Release 3-Dec-2015
Liner Release 3-Dec-2015
Received at VPC 4-Dec-2015
VPC Completion 9-Dec-2015
Loaded on Truck 14-Dec-2015
Arrival at Dealer 16-Dec-2015
Ready for Pickup 17-Dec-2015

*Total Number of Days 36*


----------



## ShikaSenbei (Mar 30, 2015)

Finally entered in my information today after having too much fun with getting my "son" acquainted with the States. 

Tl;dr version: Spent about one month on Dionysos Leader from Bremberhaven to Port Hueneme, CA. Spent about one week at the VPC in Oxnard. No damages.


----------



## tenMann2 (Sep 3, 2015)

Getting the car took longer than expected. Mainly do to the holiday season; Christmas and New Year.
It took 14 days just to get loaded on the vessel. 

Munich Delivery 10-Nov-2015
LogInOut Dropoff (Munich) 18-Nov-2015
Booked on Toreador 23-Nov-2015
Received at Terminal (Toreador) 30-Nov-2015
Loaded on Vessel (Toreador) 02-Dec-2015
Toreador Departure 02-Dec-2015
Toreador Arrival at NYC, NY (Jersey City) 17-Dec-2015
Customs Release 17-Dec-2015
Liner Release 17-Dec-2015
Discharged Form 18-Dec-2015
Delivered Form 18-Dec-2015

Received at VDC 18-Dec-2015
VDC Completion 29-Dec-2015 (1500 mile service)
VPC, Release to trucking 05-Jan-2016
Arrival at Dealer 06-Jan-2016
Ready for Pickup 09-Jan-2016

Total of 52 days


----------



## tenMann2 (Sep 3, 2015)

delete


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

I posted the details on the form, but in summary, my redelivery took exactly 8 weeks (Munich to Salem, OR), including the Christmas/New Year's holidays.


----------



## ///MelanieC (Oct 25, 2015)

Delivery: 4-7-16

Drop off in Munich: 4-7-16 (bought 2 cars, drove the other one while in Europe)

Departed Bremerhaven on Brasilia Highway: 4-15-16

Arrived in Brunswick, GA: 5-1-16

Customs clearance/At VPC: status on 5-5-16

Released to carrier: 5-5-16

Expected at dealer: 5-9-16

Did not arrive 5-9-16

Hmmmmm.

(Insert panic attack)

Next status update 5-18-16 (carrier broke down, but on its way, due in the next few hours)

Did not arrive 5-18-16, 5-19-16, or 5-20-16

(Insert panic attack)

Car arrived at dealer 5-21-16

Redelivery 5-27-16

Total of 50 days. 

(Should have been way less!) carrier was stuck for several days waiting on a part to repair the truck.


----------



## pranav_jindal (Apr 9, 2012)

Three weeks to picking up our MW M235i coupe at the Performance Center ... here's our timeline:

05/24/2016 - Welt Delivery 
06/02/2016 - Zurich Drop Off 
06/15/2016 - Departed Bremerhaven on Drive Green Highway
06/30/2016 - Arrived at Brunswick, GA
07/01/2016 - Work order created
07/08/2016 - offered PCD date of 08/01/2016
08/04/2016 - Scheduled delivery at Performance Center!!

Overall, exactly 9 weeks from drop-off to PCD ... 8-10 weeks on the website sounds spot on!!!


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

pranav_jindal said:


> Three weeks to picking up our MW M235i coupe at the Performance Center ... here's our timeline:
> 
> 05/24/2016 - Welt Delivery
> 06/02/2016 - Zurich Drop Off
> ...


Interesting. Mine is leaving on the Drive Green Highway today apparently and arrives 7/28 in Brunswick. They keep those things rolling hey! 
I have a scratched from lower bumper so expect some delay. I won't get back from Egypt (I work rotation there) until the 10th August anyway - I'm hoping it will be close to being ready to pick up from Florida then - real close


----------



## 4Fan (Feb 5, 2016)

Me too - Drive Green Highway arriving Brunswick tomorrow (7/28). But I do not expect to get a Performance Center date until early September based on previous histories.


----------



## 4Fan (Feb 5, 2016)

Wouldn't you know it, less than 7 weeks from drop-off to PCD date offered - I planned for 8 weeks and cannot pick it up for 2 weeks after the date they offer.

June 3rd ED 
July 3rd Drop-off Munich
July 13th Leaves Bremerhaven
July 28th Arrives Brunswick
July 31st Finishing touches
Aug 18th PCD offer
Sep 6th Earliest possible for me....


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

July 4th - Dropped off at Munich Login Logout 
July 13th - Left Bremerhaven (Green Highway)
July 28th - Arrived Brunswick
After minor lower bumper repair and diff replacement as per delivery stop
Aug 9th - being delivered at Dealership in Florida
Aug 10th - Arrive home from Egypt
Aug 11th Fly to Florida with my son
I calculate 36 days - drop off to pickup.


----------



## Robotpedlr (Aug 31, 2015)

Our 435i Convertible is finally ready for pickup at the dealership! 



This was our timeline.



June 4th - ED at Welt

June 12th - Dropped off in Nice France

June 25th - Car was put on the OTELLO out of Bremerhaven

July 24th - Arrived at PORT HUENEME, CA *Was able to start tracking it via BMW Remote App when it landed 

August 3rd - Moved from Customs to VDC near port

August 8th - Was loaded on UnitedRoads truck that left the center at about 6pm (ok, I have spent way too much time on the BMW Remote app tracking the car) 

Pit stop near Sacramento CA for 8 hours in the early AM and another at night in Eugene Oregon...then off to Portland first thing on the morning of the 10th..

August 10th - Arrived at the Dealership at 8am. 2 days shy of two months (June 12 - August 10) from drop off in Nice for West Coast delivery...which seems slightly ahead of the average.



Our friends bought a 650 and did the same exact ED and drop off dates as us, their car is not yet at the dealership (it did leave on the same ship), I will update this once they get notice of their dealership arrival date (they cant see theirs with BMW remote for some reason).


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

ED June 15, 2016
Drop off Munich June 28
Depart Bremerhaven July 9 on THALATTA
Arrive Oxnard August 5
Redelivered in Salem, OR August 17


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

For those of you who could use BMW Remote app to track your car before redelivery please give details of how that was set up.


----------



## Robotpedlr (Aug 31, 2015)

raleedy said:


> For those of you who could use BMW Remote app to track your car before redelivery please give details of how that was set up.


Ours worked. Just recall that I went into my iDrive settings (during my ED drive) and turned on GPS tracking. There was no activation code involved for us.

When we returned to the US I requested my Connected Drive log in from my dealer and was able to track my car.


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## bsze (Apr 11, 2015)

2016 M4 GTS

May 19 Welt delivery
May 25 Munich drop off
June 7 Departed Bremerhaven
June 20 Arrived Halifax
July 7 Redelivered

6 weeks to West coast Canada


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

bsze said:


> 2016 M4 GTS
> 
> May 19 Welt delivery
> May 25 Munich drop off
> ...


That's impressive! Of the Canadian cars that I tracked your's was the fastest to return. And there were a handful of Ontario cars in the mix. But, after all, it's an M4.


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Welt Delivery - 6/24/16
Munich dropoff - 7/5/16
Received at Terminal - 7/11/16
Loaded on Vessel - 7/15/16
Gothenburg, Sweden - 7/17/16
Zeebrugge, Belgium - 7/19/16
Southampton, UK - 7/21/16
Halfax, NS - 7/28/16
New York - 7/31/16
Delivery to dealer - 8/12/16 Silver Spring, MD

38 days from dropoff to delivery


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

mconley3 said:


> 38 days from dropoff to delivery


That's quick considering that the ship took your car on the scenic tour of European ports!


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes, a little frustrating.  We have the car now and are very happy to have it back.



Trinitony said:


> That's quick considering that the ship took your car on the scenic tour of European ports!


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Welt Dropoff - 7/4
Ship in Port. - Brunswick - 7/27
Stop delivery for Diff Replacement - (lots of calls and emails)
Diff repair - 08/05
Dealer delivery and re-delivery (after the transport company couldn't find it) - 8/16

43 days drop off to re-delivery


----------

